# Need help understanding Kip's pedigree



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

I was not sure where to post this question.

Kip will be 4 months old on August 5th. I located his sire's pedigree and was wondering what I can glean from it. 

UKC CH Cher Car's On A Clear Day - German Shepherd Dog

Kip's sire is now living in Wisconsin and I never got the chance to meet him but have heard from others in the dog club that he is a spectacular dog. 

Can anyone help me with this pedigree?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What kind of info are you looking for? I can tell you this is a West German Showline pedigree, with some well -known dogs and famous kennel names. For some people, that is all they are trying to find out. For others, they know the lines of the dog, but are looking for more info on what all the titles and abbreviations mean, and others are looking for an in-depth analysis on the temperament and health history of the dogs and the working potential of the puppy. 

Very nice looking sire, by the way! Looks very balanced and not extreme.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What is the Dam's name?


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> What kind of info are you looking for? I can tell you this is a West German Showline pedigree, with some well -known dogs and famous kennel names. For some people, that is all they are trying to find out. For others, they know the lines of the dog, but are looking for more info on what all the titles and abbreviations mean, and others are looking for an in-depth analysis on the temperament and health history of the dogs and the working potential of the puppy.
> 
> Very nice looking sire, by the way! Looks very balanced and not extreme.


I got got Kip for personal protection and as a companion animal. I went in to this not really understanding the differences between show lines and working lines, but relied upon the fact the Kennel where I got Kip is well-known for training dogs for K9 units around the state and elsewhere. I did not realize his pedigree was even available online until after I brought him home. 

I do not have a good handle on the meaning of the various titles and abbreviations on his sire's pedigree but am most interested in understanding Kip's working potential and temperament based on his genetics. I do not find the pedigree with regard to his dam but at least do have the sire. Any insight on his likely potential would be greatly appreciated. I am really looking forward to working with Kip in training. He begins next month at the Kennel where I purchased him.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> What is the Dam's name?


The dam's name is: CC TIMBER'S ECHO VOM HAWTHORNE 

This is what I found online about her so far.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> Sent you a pm


Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There are some strong working line kennels behind the dam. Should be a fun dog to work with. I do not know specifically what each each of the dogs in the pedigree bring to the table, but should be fine for an active companion that can dog any number of activities. 

Others on the board have a quasi encyclopedic knowledge of lines and dogs - hope they can give you more info.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> There are some strong working line kennels behind the dam. Should be a fun dog to work with. I do not know specifically what each each of the dogs in the pedigree bring to the table, but should be fine for an active companion that can dog any number of activities.
> 
> Others on the board have a quasi encyclopedic knowledge of lines and dogs - hope they can give you more info.


Thank you, Lucia. Your feedback is certainly encouraging! I can confirm that Kip has been a lot of fun to work with already but frankly, I've pretty much let him just be a pup for now. I can see he is a very quick learner, as I have taught him some basic obedience and he has done very well with that. He's developed his "deep" voice and will bark with it when in defense mode (he used it last night when a loud, strange-sounding vehicle went by the house). Otherwise, he uses his cute little puppy voice. 

I do not have a lot of info on the dam side, but for those who are willing to look at Kip's pedigree and give me feedback, this is the information about her on the breeder's website:
German Shepherd Champion Echo at Cher Car Kennels

I am very interested in learning all that I can from Kip's pedigree. Thank you!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Kelly&Kip said:


> I do not have a lot of info on the dam side, but for those who are willing to look at Kip's pedigree and give me feedback, this is the information about her on the breeder's website:
> German Shepherd Champion Echo at Cher Car Kennels


At first I thought "Oh, here's another 'Ye Olde-Fashioned' German Shepherd breeder" ...but it looks like they provide dogs for law enforcement. I didn't dig deep enough to determine whether dogs of their breeding are actually in service, but if this person is able to mix show and working line dogs and get temperament that can work, this is good.

I do wish their website would link to PDB or at least provide a full pedigree on their site. Looks like this breeder has bred many generations of their own stock, so there are a lot of names I'm not familiar with in the abbreviated pedigrees.

Hopefully others can give more specific info on your dog's bloodline.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Freestep said:


> At first I thought "Oh, here's another 'Ye Olde-Fashioned' German Shepherd breeder" ...but it looks like they provide dogs for law enforcement. I didn't dig deep enough to determine whether dogs of their breeding are actually in service, but if this person is able to mix show and working line dogs and get temperament that can work, this is good.
> 
> I do wish their website would link to PDB or at least provide a full pedigree on their site. Looks like this breeder has bred many generations of their own stock, so there are a lot of names I'm not familiar with in the abbreviated pedigrees.
> 
> Hopefully others can give more specific info on your dog's bloodline.


Yes, the breeder (Cheryl Carlson) provides dogs for law enforcement...lots of them, actually. Here's the link to the page of her website where this is discussed and certain service dogs of her training are highlighted. 
Working Dogs at Cher Car Kennels

I actually knew of her because a co-worker of mine has a brother-in-law who is a police officer in the K9 Unit who got his depatment's dog from her. She came highly recommended by him. 

I will be starting Kip with obedience next month at her Kennel. Personal Protection training classes are always scheduled immediately following obedience. I plan to stick around and watch. I observed 6 weeks of her classes beginning in July, as she encouraged me to bring Kip out for socialization. He definitely benefitted from the experience, meeting many different dogs and people. 

Cliffson1 responded by PM to my pedigree questions. I will see if he is comfortable with my posting his responses to my questions here so that others may learn, as I did. 

Anyone else have feedback?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Kelly&Kip said:


> Cliffson1 responded by PM to my pedigree questions. I will see if he is comfortable with my posting his responses to my questions here so that others may learn, as I did.


Forward the PM to me, at least,  as my interest has been piqued.


----------

